# Payment on account



## azure (Nov 17, 2020)

Does a payment on a target credit card just put money in the account for when they are charged the monthly payment? And when returning an item back to a target credit card is it the same thing as putting money back on that account? So does payment on account and return refund back to target credit card do the same thing?


----------



## azure (Nov 17, 2020)

The system was being weird and wouldn’t let me put it back on the guests target credit card so I did a override for cash back then used that cash to make a payment on his target account so I am just here to make sure that’s ok. He didn’t want cash back, he wanted it back on his card.


----------



## MrT (Nov 17, 2020)

Im sure someone can give you a better answer but that would make sense to me, only issue i see would be if the payment was due today and it gets posted later then due date and they get a late fee but even that i think would be the same thing as what you did.  I dont work guest services but i feel like ive heard of similar situations over the years


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah they'll be fine.  They're just going to see a charge on their statement and a payment.  They'll cancel out.  They won't pay any interest on it only on what they carried over from the previous month if they had one.  And so on for the next month if they don't pay it off on full like normal.  I've had to do that a couple times myself.  The system is just glitchy sometimes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah just explain how it will show up weird but that it will apply. That’s what I would’ve done too


----------

